# Painting Floor



## jaydeeg (Mar 3, 2008)

I just picked up my new 6x12. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions about painting or treating the interior floor. Right now its just bare plywood. It seems something should be done to make it last longer and be less slippery. Has anyione had any experiences good or bad? I was considering having it sprayed like a bedliner but was told it will not adhere. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The first thing I did was paint the floor of my trailer. Do it before it gets tracked full of footprints. Just use a good quality paint and it should protect the wood for a long time. The idea of painting it with bed liner is intriguing to me. Any of you guys tried this? I am going to get some bed liner to paint the fenders and the diamond plate on the front of my trailer this year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I painted the floor of ours and it held up very well. I would be cautious about the bed liner on the floor. It will add a lot of weight, but if, like us, you use bigfoots and just toss them in they could get abraded quickly from that stuff. It is a bit like sandpaper. I would just paint the floor with a good quality paint, and do it right away. Also it helps to caulk the seams where the wood joints are, then you can just hose out the interior when it gets real dirty!!


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I used Hurculiner on my floor and part way up the wall. It works great. It wasn't too bad on price either, probably cheaper than a new floor, and definately cheaper than rino liner


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, roll on bed liner. know a couple guys that have used the paint with the sand in it. It works great, but it can beat your deeks up if you don't put them in bags.

If you do put them in bags I would go for the paint with sand in it. You won't slip at all! Works great on the ramp door.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I painted mine with an oil based floor paint. Friend of mine used rubber roofing material in his.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Use deck stain.(you can get any color you want these days) It is good stuff it cost a little more than paint but will last much longer. You will want to brush and not roll that will make paint or stain last longer. The herculiner also sounds like a good idea.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

the bedliner thing will work if they do it right and use a good quality bedliner material, i used to work at the chevy dealer in jamestown and we did a couple enclosed trailers with Reflex Bedliner, the stuff is tuff and not nearly as abrasive as a rhino liner, they looked pretty sweet when we got done with them, we used some form of a adhesion promoter and for the life of me i cant remember what it was, any Reflex dealer should be able to contact the company and they would tell the dealer what to use on it to get good adhesion as far as the slip-resistance of it i dont know never got it wet but i know that **** will stick to anything!


----------



## goosechaser (Sep 2, 2004)

I caulked the edges between the floor and the wall and then I used a gray paint with sand in it to paint the floor. I put two coats on and it has held up well. I then primed the walls and then painted them with a white latex paint. It really helps to light things up at dark 30 in the morning.

Goosechaser


----------

